# well ive made a start on my engine bay



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

tell me what you think up to now

from this 









to this


----------



## jonnygearbox (Sep 18, 2007)

nice change


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, great transformation m8!! :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice turnaround on, looks liek you've got a good un in the making there


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Much better, great transformation.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Looks almost new. :thumb: What products/technique did you use?


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

some very neat Tfr and my Pw tho dont try this at home as i know what im doing as im also a mechanic


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

im gonna do the arches tomoz


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A good improvement :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> some very neat Tfr and my Pw tho dont try this at home as i know what im doing as im also a mechanic


Great job Gav :thumb:

As long as you are careful with power washer its not a problem... done over 50 engine bay details using this method and never had a problem :thumb:


----------



## Wobbly Dave (Jun 12, 2006)

Good work Gavin - that mighty 5 pot looks so much better without the dust and crap


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking nice - is the seal along the top of the bay beyond saving (perished)?
Either way, buying a new one or dressing it, makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

hello wobbly dave welcome to my world lol hows u 2day you cant beat these engines there great


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

very nice turnaround on your engine


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> Looking nice - is the seal along the top of the bay beyond saving (perished)?
> Either way, buying a new one or dressing it, makes a hell of a difference.


Nice job Gav. Got to agree with 190 onthe seal as it stands out a bit now along with the battery. Amazing what a bit of cleaning can do. Are you going to be selling this on, cause I think you could make a few bob on it/


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

good work mate ,looks much better now


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

yes i a in need of some rubber treatment all my stock is slowly going as not having much luck with work too many at it around here there must be at least over 200 mobile valeters in Greater Manchester if not more


----------

